# HELP! ANIMAL ABUSE!



## Squigley (Feb 12, 2016)

*Okay so I know this isn't about dogs or cats or anything small cute and fluffy...*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=986053038109470



http://www.thepetitionsite.com/368/...0-pigs-behind-bars/?taf_id=13861977&cid=fb_na

I watched that first video my PETA and was honestly disgusted that someone was wishing to build something like that so close to home, it's cruel and inhumane. Call me a hypocrite because I do eat meat, and I know the slaughter of farm animals is inevitable because as humans we are predators - but i believe *every animal whether it be a dog, a cat, a fish, a cow or yes even a pig deserves a quality of life. A life without pain or suffering*. The animal is going to die but there is no need to be cruel. I hate the way factory animals are treated, in such cramped conditions and in such a cold manner, i wish i could swoop in to every livestock farm and take all of them home with me. Please sign the above petition, the more people the better. I don't want to have to live next a place that causes such misery.


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

See I hate this kind of thing too and I stopped eating red meat because of it. But I still eat chicken and fish so I too am a hypocrite. But like you say we are predators but I also think I would stop eating it altogether if there was no nutritional value in chicken and fish. I think it's absolutely disgusting that in other countries they eat dogs and cats and animals we here class as pets! It's so sad really because in some countries where they have no food they refuse to kill their animals as they see it as a child of God. I do wish people would get some respect for animals even if they are going to end up on someone's dinner plates


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

how sad! however i recently discovered what a fraud PETA is! they kill over 85% of the animals that come into their rehoming centres. 
I also never realised that they're completely against people having companion animals too! seriously i was shocked when i did a little research!


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Have to agree with you MissBettyPage . Peta like to cause outrage and shock people but they are one of the worst culprits. I'm embarrassed to admit I'm vegetarian sometimes because people assume I am like one of the Peta supporters who believe their way is the only way and therefore they have every right to force their opinions onto everyone else. In truth it's almost impossible to be vegan, a vegan wouldn't use electricity, wouldn't drive a car, would never visit a doctor or hospital.


----------



## Squigley (Feb 12, 2016)

MissBettyPage said:


> how sad! however i recently discovered what a fraud PETA is! they kill over 85% of the animals that come into their rehoming centres.
> I also never realised that they're completely against people having companion animals too! seriously i was shocked when i did a little research!


I'm not a fan of PETA at all they are very misinforming and fake!!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Squigley said:


> I'm not a fan of PETA at all they are very misinforming and fake!!


PETA are also prone to exaggerate and bend the facts in their articles. I advise people to not believe everything that PETA publishes as much of their content is incorrect and, as you said, misinforming.

PETA also generalize at times, they assume because terrible things happen at one farm, it happens at all farms. I do not condone unethincal farming but I believe PETA exaggerate and try and put people off meat by showing them graphic pictures of slaughter. The slaughterhouses they have footage of do not represent all the slaughterhouses in the world. I will continue to eat meat and will not be coaxed into veganism by their scaremongering tactics.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hate it when anything concerning eating meat or anything connected with farm animals and vegans start a long tirade at you, 
I once asked some vegans what they fed their dogs and cats, didnt get a reply until i persisted,and they had to admit they had to feed their pets meat
There was a case of a woman being taken to court for cruelty after she was reported for feeding her cat a vegan diet and it became very ill
I eat very little red meat on purpose,i am gradually stopping, but i also eat chicken and fish, more fish than anything
Also when the topic of the poor animals that are skinned and boiled alive in China,vegans saying its no different and calling people hypocrites because they eat meat, 
It is definitely different in the way they are killed, barbaric


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

jaycee05 said:


> I hate it when anything concerning eating meat or anything connected with farm animals and vegans start a long tirade at you,
> I once asked some vegans what they fed their dogs and cats, didnt get a reply until i persisted,and they had to admit they had to feed their pets meat
> There was a case of a woman being taken to court for cruelty after she was reported for feeding her cat a vegan diet and it became very ill
> I eat very little red meat on purpose,i am gradually stopping, but i also eat chicken and fish, more fish than anything
> ...


You are correct. A cat cannot survive without animal protein. Cats are carnivores. Carnivores do not eat plants. Why do some cat owners fail to grasp this?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

MissBettyPage said:


> how sad! however i recently discovered what a fraud PETA is! they kill over 85% of the animals that come into their rehoming centres.
> I also never realised that they're completely against people having companion animals too! seriously i was shocked when i did a little research!


You ought to do a little more!

I would advise you to check your facts. PETA are having a dramatic impact on the profit margins of corporate animal abusers and as such are the subject of a hate/propaganda campaign.

They have a free veterinary service at their Norfolk headquarters, which includes a free euthanasia service.
Their detractors factor these figures into their propaganda to create an entirely false and misleading narrative.

http://headlines.peta.org/end-of-year-video-2015


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Pigs are intelligent animals, we love eating pork, so having our own was the solution to meat eating gilt ( get it? gilt ) free. Best pork ever!:Hungry


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Catharinem said:


> View attachment 279639
> View attachment 279640
> 
> 
> Pigs are intelligent animals, we love eating pork, so having our own was the solution to meat eating gilt ( get it? gilt ) free. Best pork ever!:Hungry


What breed? Sandy & Black?

(Oh, and I LOVE the pun!)


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

CuddleMonster said:


> What breed? Sandy & Black?
> 
> (Oh, and I LOVE the pun!)


Kune kune .

They come from New Zealand, where they would amble around the huts, so are a very freindly breed and ok around children. In theory they are grazers, but some individuals still root, so don't put them on your best lawn!

They grow quite slowly, killing at around 10 months for pork at 45kg give or take, they will keep filling out after that but growth rate slows, and I try to take numbers right down to breeding stock only over winter. The meat is reddish brown cooking to a lovely brown, not supermarket blotting paper white. They can be a bit fatty on the loin, but can be roasted whole or grilled as chops and fat saved for making hot crust pastry to yo round a pork or chicken pie, filled with trotter gelatine of course:Hungry.

We ask for everything back, what offal we don't eat ourselves ( such as lungs) goes to the dogs as "slump", a word we picked up from Snow Dogs - all the bits and pieces boiled up together. We also use the offal for disection lessons at home or donate to school for the older children to see when learning about the heart or other organs - little one complained as her class considered too young so she " missed out". We give those bits to the dogs too, I'm quite happy to eat heart as stew, but not the ones poked by little fingers!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

They can't be as bad as Tamworths! I remember someone telling me once, the longer the nose. the greater the rooting power, and they were right. A friend got two Tamworths to help clear a small area of woodland, and they cleared it rather more than she had anticipated - didn't just take out the undergrowth, they got rid of quite a few small trees as well!


----------

